# Which Yeast would you choose



## zadvocate (Sep 1, 2016)

So I am making a Lanza Cab and Zin. First time using grapes.

I was going to use BDX for both but I also have left from last year D245 and D80(upopened) and Renaissance yeast Adante .

Any reccomendations? I will be using Opti-Red and FT -Rouge.
Thanks


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 1, 2016)

I love D254. I usually do a batch of BDX and one of D254 and then blend together before bottling.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 1, 2016)

@zadvocate - I was going to try AMH and co-inoculate with CH16 (just for fun) on some Lanza Zinfandel. I'll have to remember to send you a bottle in two years so you can compare to whatever yeast you end up using.

Just have to decide if I'm using American or French oak since I have both "in stock".


----------



## NorCal (Sep 1, 2016)

We made a Zin with half d254 the other d80. The best flavor was when we combined them. Don't think you can go wrong with any of your choices. Used Renaissance this year and provided a very fast and hot ferment, with no h2s as promised.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 7, 2016)

A D254/D80 combo is recommended by MoreWine.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 9, 2016)

How about RC-212?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2016)

LOL





JohnT said:


> How about RC-212?


----------



## NorCal (Sep 9, 2016)

4Score and I used Renaissance on 4 bins of grapes this year (Grenache, Syrah). To its promise, no hints of h2s. Super fast (too fast?) ferments and went dry as a bone.


----------



## 4score (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes, specifically, it was the Andante yeast. It was spectacular! Not only no noticed H2S, but we're getting much more sensory qualities coming through. Really amazing and it will be our work-horse yeast in future seasons as well. No H2S and high temp tolerant......thank you Yeast Gods!


----------



## Landwaster (Apr 29, 2017)

Where did you find the Renaissance yeast? Heard about it but they only list two commercial distributors on their site.


----------



## 4score (Apr 30, 2017)

Landwaster said:


> Where did you find the Renaissance yeast? Heard about it but they only list two commercial distributors on their site.



Gusmer Enterprises

Phone: (209) 850-5712 (Lorna - Technical Sales)

Email: [email protected]

GusmerEnterprises.com

Pricing for the 500g pack Andante was $35.00 ea./FOB Fresno (last year).
Brioso runs $39.50 for the same size.


----------



## Donz (Jan 21, 2019)

4score said:


> Yes, specifically, it was the Andante yeast. It was spectacular! Not only no noticed H2S, but we're getting much more sensory qualities coming through. Really amazing and it will be our work-horse yeast in future seasons as well. No H2S and high temp tolerant......thank you Yeast Gods!



Did you inoculate with MFL bacteria after using the Avante yeast? I hear that it consumes a fair level of malic acid during fermentation so I am just curious if MLF is needed after pitching this yeast...?


----------



## 4score (Jan 21, 2019)

Donz said:


> Did you inoculate with MFL bacteria after using the Avante yeast? I hear that it consumes a fair level of malic acid during fermentation so I am just curious if MLF is needed after pitching this yeast...?


Yes, we did innoculate with a ML bacteria in order to fully convert the malic acid.


----------

